# Phaeton misc button functions?



## PhatPhaeton (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi All:
I tried going through my owners manual; however I could not find the functiion on the following buttons: 
The first one is on the steering wheel. It is to the right behind my volume up an down buttons. 
The second one is the button beneath the rearview mirror.
Lastly what are the function o f the two lighted red lights under the rearview mirror????
By the way, I may be selling my set of Challenge wheels with Michelin Pilots (about 75% tread left) if there are any intereste parrties let me know.
Regards,
Victor 
04 Mirrror Silver Phaeton


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PhatPhaeton)*

Hi Victor:
The button on the right hand side of the steering wheel turns the steering wheel heat on and off. When you operate this little button, you will see a message in the display between the speedometer and the tachometer. See page 10 and 11 of book 3.1.1. The steering wheel heat is limited to 77° F, and I note you live in a warm climate - it is possible that if the steering wheel temperature is above 77° F when you push the button, nothing will happen, although you should see a green icon light up in the instrument cluster center display.
The button on the bottom of the interior rear view mirror turns the automatic dimming (blue-tinting) of the three rear view mirrors on and off. Don't feel bad about not finding this in the owner manual, I can't find it in there either.







I believe there is a small green status light under the mirror, if the green light is on, then the mirror auto-dimming function is enabled. It only works when it is dark outside.
The two red lights underneath the mirror illuminate the center console area. They will dim along with the instrument panel lights. There is no mention of these lights in the owner manual either, I only know about them because I had similar lights in my Golf.
Welcome to our Phaeton owners forum, and welcome also to Phaeton ownership. If you have any more questions, please, don't hesitate to ask - all of us once went through the same learning curve you are going through now. There is a compilation of frequently asked question at this link, perhaps it may be helpful to you: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). Scroll down a bit to the second post on the page - that's where all the information for new owners is. If you're not sure about something you see on a post, just tag a question onto the specific topic, and one of us will get back to you pretty quickly.
Again - welcome!
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:19 AM 1-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

Oh, something else I forgot to mention: If you see the message "Please start engine" in the display between the speedometer and the tachometer, it means your onboard power supply battery (the battery on the left side of the trunk) is running down, and the car is asking you to take it for a drive, so that battery can be charged back up. It's pretty common for new owners to see that message during the first week, as they sit in the car and try to figure out how everything works.
Your Phaeton has two batteries - the one on the left side of the trunk is the power supply for convenience items, and the one on the right side of the trunk is used to start the engine. You don't have to worry about running the right hand side battery down, the car just won't allow you to do that.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

The Red Lighting under the mirror is for ambience, Grasshopper...Just pleasure; no function aside from that...










_Modified by vwguild at 8:11 AM 1-29-2005_


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (vwguild)*

My first encounter with ambience lighting was in a E39 5-Series a good few year back - I thought it was an elegant addition to the cabin back then, and I still think the same today. I didn't realise VW put the same lamps into their Golfs. It's such a nice touch and a very inexpensive one too!


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

Is there anyway to manually activate the dimming functions? I think that the autodimming sensors sitts in the inside mirror and activates when strong light comes but i have a tint on my car and that destroyes my sensors. In´that way my dimming functions on the outside mirrors wont work.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

I don't have a heated steering wheel (I wish I did, but I didn't want to pay $2900 for the option package that included it), but I do have the button on the right side of the steering wheel. Nothing happens when I press it - no warming of the wheel, no light in the display. It seems that the button is included in all Phaetons, at least in the US. Presumably it's cheaper for VW not to have two separate versions of the wheel.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (bobschneider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobschneider* »_I don't have a heated steering wheel ... but I do have the button on the right side of the steering wheel. 

Now *that* is interesting. I wonder if you just might have a heated wheel, but the car has not been told that it has a heated wheel installed? Do you have access to a diagnostic scan tool (e.g. VAG-COM), or (even better) a friendly and curious Phaeton technician at your local VW dealer? I can give you the coding information you need to tell your Phaeton that it has a heated steering wheel installed - if it actually is installed, and you code the car to indicate it is present, then it should work.
Michael


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Now *that* is interesting. I wonder if you just might have a heated wheel, but the car has not been told that it has a heated wheel installed? Do you have access to a diagnostic scan tool (e.g. VAG-COM), or (even better) a friendly and curious Phaeton technician at your local VW dealer? I can give you the coding information you need to tell your Phaeton that it has a heated steering wheel installed - if it actually is installed, and you code the car to indicate it is present, then it should work.
Michael

Thats a very valid point.... I have the button too, but no heated wheel. I thought about that, but dont see why VW wouldnt just give it if its included - be one more thing they can advertise.
Speaking of which- the heated windshield part is something I didnt know about. Hows it work? Is it work soon as you hit the defrost button? They also mentioned heated wipers- didnt seem like it this last snow fall.


----------



## hiegear2 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

the button is there but there is no element in the wheel. The touareg has the same funky thing. All come with the buttom, but only put the element if you get the package
guess we all posted at the same time.... see above. The heated windshield is common in the passat in europe, thats what that dead button is in the passat. Its a very slight heating core that runs throught the windscreen and defrosts. 
and what do you mean your car doesn't know it has a phone?


_Modified by hiegear2 at 12:06 AM 1-30-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (varun56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varun56* »_...the heated windshield part is something I didn't know about. Hows it work? Is it work soon as you hit the defrost button? They also mentioned heated wipers- didn't seem like it this last snow fall.

The behavior of the heated front windshield is kind of complex. I'll tell you what I do know, but this might not be the complete story.
It is the single highest power consumer on the car (same story applies to aircraft, by the way). It uses approximately 1,000 watts of energy, and the power is stepped up to 42 volts, using a DC/DC converter device. The actual wattage sent to the windshield depends on the voltage present on the main DC bus of the Phaeton, at any voltage level higher than 13.1 volts, the full 1,000 watts is supplied.
The control unit for the heated windshield is located in the right rear corner of the car, about 2 inches outboard of where the negative terminal strap of the starter battery attaches to the bodyshell of the car.
If the engine is running, the status of the main DC bus on the Phaeton is satisfactory (meaning, there is no request being received from the onboard power supply control unit for load limitation), and the driver presses the DEFROST button, the signal that the defrost button has been pressed will be received by the control unit for the front information display (the J523 module, or radio) and then passed, via the Convenience system controller area network (CAN) data bus, to the control unit for the heating and air conditioning system. The HVAC controller then checks the outside air temperature. If the OAT is less than +5° C (about 40° F), then the HVAC controller will send a request, also via the Convenience CAN bus, to the control unit for the windshield heater, and the heater will turn on.
The HVAC system monitors the OAT, and the length of time that the windscreen heat remains on (following manual activation, using the DEFROST button) is dependent on the OAT. From +5° C down to freezing, the windshield heat activates for 2 minutes. From freezing down to -20°C (about -5° F), it will activate for 4 minutes. Below that temperature, it activates for 6 minutes.
All the above applies to manual activation of the electric windshield, which is accomplished by pressing the DEFROST button. I don't know how the electric windshield is managed by the HVAC controller during automatic operation of the climate control system.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

PS: If you want to test the electric windshield to see if it is working, the test methodology is really simple. Just find a compass - the old fashioned, magnetic type with a needle in it that people used to use for hiking, before GPS systems were invented - and place it on the dashboard of the car. Then press the DEFROST button. If the windshield heat comes on, you will see the needle of the compass deflect.
Aircraft with electrically heated windshields (most transport aircraft have them) will always have a placard on the compass that reads "Do not use when windshield heat is turned on". On most aircraft, the compass needle will swing to WEST and stay there - regardless of the aircraft heading - whenever the windshield heat is on.
Michael


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

Hot Dog!!!
This is like Christmas in January! I have the Comfort and Cold Weather package but did not see any mention of heated steering wheel on the sticker. 
My old Audi A8 had a steering wheel heater that came on automatically below a certain temperature. Of course they were famous for burning out after a few years.
When my Phaeton's steering wheel did not automatically heat up in the cold I just assumed I did not have the steering wheel heater.
And I was disappointed to think that a steering wheel heater was not included in the cold weather package. I guess if I had read the manual more completely this would not have happened.
Then I see this post. Sure enough, there is the button and on comes the heat! Plus you can turn it off and on and hopefully extend the life of the unit by avoiding overheating the wheel. 
Thanks Michael!
Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (maz60)*

Hi Mike:
Hey, I'm delighted for you - that's the value of owners' forums like ours, everyone tosses in a little bit of information, and all of a sudden, we have a pretty good technical library. I have certainly learned more here than I have ever contributed.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (maz60)*

*AND... here's another goodie, just in case you happen to have a birthday coming up soon:*
You are probably aware that you have heated seats, by this, I mean if you turn the little rolling wheel to the +1, +2, or +3 position, your bum warms up. In the summertime, you can turn the wheel to the -1, -2, or -3 position, and get a cool breeze.
But - here's the good part: In the wintertime, try turning the wheel to one of the negative positions. If the Phaeton determines that it is cold outside (by reference to the OAT sensor, the same component that supplies the OAT reading on your instrument cluster), you will get both radiant heat from the electric elements in the seats AND heated air blowing through the perforations in the seat cushions.
Neat, eh? By the way, if it's not cold in VA tomorrow, just drive up to Canada to try this feature out, it's freezing cold up here...
Michael


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

The Phaeton thinks that 35 degrees F is pretty balmy and is willing to blow cold air on your backside at that outside temp.
Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (maz60)*

It must be a Canadian Phaeton. Heck, when the temperature gets up to 35° F, we start wearing short sleeve shirts.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

I'm looking for a way to tilt the top of the steering wheel towards me and the bottom away from me. I have located the round button that telescopes the wheel in and out and moves it up and down... Can't find one to tilt it.









_Modified by Paldi at 11:32 PM 5-15-2005_
Looks like I am looking for a 6 way adjustment.











_Modified by Paldi at 12:40 PM 5-16-2005_


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I'm looking for a way tilt the top of the steering wheel towards me and the bottom away from me. I have located the round button that telescopes the wheel in and out and moves it up and down... Can't find one to tilt it.









_Modified by Paldi at 11:32 PM 5-15-2005_

The steering wheel has a four way function. Up and down and in and out. The up and down is the tilt like every other car that has tilt.
Not sure what the confusion is.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Paldi)*

I was wondering about this too. It seems that, in effect at least, the entire steering column lifts or drops when using the 'up/down' keys of the button. The point of rotation is at the front of the column (near the firewall), instead of near the driver.
On my Lincoln however, the 'up/down' keys actually make the wheel _tilt_; the top of the rim rotates towards the driver and the bottom of the rim rotates away somewhat, while the length of the column remains stationary. In this way my hands reach the top of the wheel more easily. 
Perhaps the designers kept the steering wheel pitch fixed to encourage drivers to place their hands at the 9 and 3 o'clock positions, which the operator manual instructs as being the safest spots in the presence of a center airbag. Regardless, I feel most comfortable driving with one hand at the top (or in case of the Phaeton, at the bottom) of the wheel. Having both hands on the wheel all the time just seems peculiar.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

Reading this series of posts worries me. I'm curious how long your sales people spent with each of you doing the delivery. The features you have mentioned should be covered as part of a basic delivery on any like equipped vehicle.
~PC




_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:50 AM 5-16-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess we all can't be perfect.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Reading this series of posts worries me. I'm curious how long your sales people spent with each of you doing the delivery. The features you have mentioned should be covered as part of a basic delivery on any like equipped vehicle.

Hi PC:
I do agree with you. But - to be fair to the dealer community - I know of a dealer whom I respect very highly that took a Touareg in for service three different times because the trip odometer kept resetting to zero every day. This vehicle was ultimately - hold onto your chair, now - bought back because of this problem and one other problem which was subsequently resolved by an enthusiastic amateur, after the best efforts of VW's tech support department failed to fix it.
The was no problem with the trip odometer - as you have probably already guessed, the owner can select any one of three different displays, but only one display at the same time. This is well explained in the Touareg owner manual.
I fondly recall the videotapes that VW used to give out with new Golfs and Jettas in the 1990s - you just took the tape home, plugged it in, and it gave you a complete visual tour and explanation of every feature. I really think that the more complex vehicles sold today - Phaetons, Touaregs, and the upcoming new Passat - should have a similar videotape for the owner provided.
VW of A contributes to the 'lack of information' problem by disabling the electronic display of the Phaeton owner manual on the Front Information Display and Control Head. When I read through the German or French language Phaeton owner forums, I never see questions such as the ones posted above, because the answers are right at the owner's fingertips, on the central display. See this post: Electronic Owner Manual.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
Thank you for your input. I stand corrected.
~PC


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (versatec95)*

You raise an interesting issue here; one that is certainly not new...Long before the introduction of the PHAETON, as far back as 95-96 MY VWs and before, this question has come up...The answer is: "Ze angle of de shteering
veel is correct, zat is de vay our engineers designed it." "You tink you are schmarter than our engineers?"


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

My dealer spent about 15 minutes at my delivery going over features, about the same amount of time we spent doing the paperwork. I could have used more. So maybe the delivery wasn't by the book. 
He did pick me up and drive me to the dealership. After delivery he said I should call if I had any questions. I may go back to see him again to get some settings done the way I want, maybe do some VAG stuff if he can do it - like lowering... and to get two of those little lug nut caps that I found missing. Also found three small tears or punctures in a rear lower door frame and a seatback (rubbery plastic material) Not happy about that. 
He preset some things for me before I got there - such as my home address and radio settings. That was great as it gives me a head start. 
However, the Valet key is currently the default key, which may explain the trouble I've had with the doors, come to think of it.
P/C, a video would have been wonderful! Perhaps VWofA will hire you back to do one. It would assure a more uniform delivery experience and might be useful to dealer salespersons as a refresher.



_Modified by Paldi at 8:43 PM 5-16-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I've felt for a long time that foreign car and computer manurfacturers would same a lot of money if they gave their prospective customers an IQ test before agreeing to sell them their products.








Yes, this is one car that one really needs to sit down and read the manual more then once. Also best to do so while sitting in your P car listening to your highend audio system.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PhaetonChix)*

My salesperson very generously spent half the day reviewing the car's features with me at delivery. Regardless, this still won't make the wheel tilt because it's not designed to do that.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_...best to do so while sitting in your P car listening to your highend audio system.

...*with the engine running*, so you don't discharge the Vehicle Power Supply Battery, and start generating spurious fault codes on your first day of ownership...








Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_All the above applies to manual activation of the electric windshield, which is accomplished by pressing the DEFROST button. I don't know how the electric windshield is managed by the HVAC controller during automatic operation of the climate control system.
Michael

Michael, 
Much to my dismay, I don't believe we are fortunate enough to have this option in the US. Not sure about Canada, but down here in the lower 48, we don't get it. I think it has something to do with the insurance companies (thinking back to the gold heated windshields Ford had back in the late 80's-early 90's) as they were frighteningly expensive (+$800) to replace and would cease to function the minute a chip or crack developed.
I know Rover still has a heated windshield they accompish through a series of very fine wires, much like the rear window on the Phaeton -- not sure if the functionality shuts down when there is damage to the windshield or not in their case.
Chris


----------



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I fondly recall the videotapes that VW used to give out with new Golfs and Jettas in the 1990s - you just took the tape home, plugged it in, and it gave you a complete visual tour and explanation of every feature. I really think that the more complex vehicles sold today - Phaetons, Touaregs, and the upcoming new Passat - should have a similar videotape for the owner provided.
Michael

When I took delivery of my new 2004 Phaeton V8 the week before last, I was given a DVD on Phaeton. The DVD is 55 minutes long, and provides a quick introduction to the vehicle and its features.
The part # is: VW PTNDVDENG04
I still have the videotape of my '93 EuroVan!
Michael S.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (phaetonfanatic)*

Hi Michael:
Thanks a lot for sharing that information. I didn't know such a DVD was available. That's a great idea, I am really happy VW produced one. I'm going to ask my dealer if he can possibly get a copy of it for me.
Michael


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Reading this series of posts worries me. I'm curious how long your sales people spent with each of you doing the delivery. The features you have mentioned should be covered as part of a basic delivery on any like equipped vehicle.
~PC
_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:50 AM 5-16-2005_

I agree, I spent as much time as the customer will allow me to go over the vehicle... I do notice that after the entire sales process that my in-depth delivery ends up being information overload. I try to encourage the customer to come back to go over things they are confused with after a few days of driving. DVD's are hit and miss, it seems some owner's manuals have them and some don't, I just hope it is not like the VW Service pens and Torch-lights.. i.e. stolen.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Verist1)*

Hi Regan:
Nice to see you back on the forum. I do agree with you about the 'information overload' issue. BMW had an interesting strategy for dealing with this on the 7 series when it first came out about 3 or 4 years ago: They would spend about an hour, tops, with the customer at the time of initial delivery, then ask the customer to return at a time of their choice about 14 days later, with a written list of questions.
When the customer came back, the salesperson would answer the written questions, then provide a more in-depth briefing about some of the more complex procedures and functions on the vehicle. I don't know how well this worked, but it certainly sounds like a sensible idea.
We're trying to duplicate the "14 day briefing" process here on the forum, in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) thread, under the heading 'Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked' - about halfway down the page. I'm not sure how well this is working, and I would be curious to hear from any new Phaeton owners whether they found this information useful or not.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (phaetonfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonfanatic* »_The part # is: VW PTNDVDENG04
Michael S.

Tell your dealer to order it through DIMet. Unfortunately, they're on backorder right now (just tried myself).


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

As a Thank You gift to Michael, I'm sending him my copy. It is the least I can do.
~PC


----------



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
We're trying to duplicate the "14 day briefing" process here on the forum, in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) thread, under the heading 'Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked' - about halfway down the page. I'm not sure how well this is working, and I would be curious to hear from any new Phaeton owners whether they found this information useful or not.
Michael

Michael, 
I have found this forum to be _extremely_ informative and entertaining as well. 
My Phaeton delivery experience was not great. The folks at the dealership were terrific, but they were not very informed about the car at all. I was left with the owner's manual, the quick start guides and my own logic to figure out the functions, features and settings for the vehicle as I began a 1200 mile trek from the dealer back to my home.
We all know how tedious reading the owner's manual can be, and that is where the tremendous value of the Phaeton Forum "Table of Contents" comes in. I am now two weeks into my ownership experience, and after reading through the T of C, I feel completely comfortable with all Phaeton can do. 
It wasn't the manual that brought me to where I am, it was the thorough, yet concise information you and everyone else participating in this forum have put together. Invaluable! Keep up the great work!
Michael S.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (chrisj428)*

I arrived back home in Canada today, and found a DVD in my mailbox that Regan sent me (thanks very much Regan, very kind of you to do that). I have not had a chance to look at it yet, but thought I would post some pictures of the DVD, so everyone knows what we were talking about earlier on in this thread.
It appears to be a 'training program' for new Phaeton owners. I am looking forward to viewing it when I get a chance.
*Front of DVD Package*








*Back of DVD Package*








*Inside Cover*
I kind of got a smile when I read the sentence "Phaeton is an uncommon car; one that challenges you to master its full range of features and functions." I think most of us will agree with that...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Regan,
Thanks for sending Michael the new owner's CD. I was going to give my copy to Michael; the mailer is still sitting on my desk, just never made it to the post office.
~PC


----------



## ktdid (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

The new owner's DVd is available through the (877)PHAETON # from the good folks at Auburn Hills. I found out about it through my dealer and ordered it 2 weeks ago. Very informative and concise. Adds to the ownership experience and supplements some of the information I have learned on this Forum.
Kofi


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ktdid)*

Hi Kofi:
Thanks for that good review. Now I'll have to be sure to watch it! Another "to do" on my list...








Michael


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

No problem Michael, it is the least I can do for all of your help here on the Vortex.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Regan:
We're trying to duplicate the "14 day briefing" process here on the forum, in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) thread, under the heading 'Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked' - about halfway down the page. I'm not sure how well this is working, and I would be curious to hear from any new Phaeton owners whether they found this information useful or not.
Michael

Just an observation from a newbie about "Questions".... 
The navigation system shows COUNTRY, a TOWN, a STREET and a NUMBER - which are from the address last visited/entered into the system. 
It took me a long time to discover that to enter a *new* destination, say a TOWN center, you have to "click" on the town that is already on the screen and then use the selector scroll knob to enter in the name of the new TOWN. 
The procedure is the same with the STREET and later the NUMBER. Boy, was it confusing to want to enter in a destination and see the old one on the screen. That's where I usually gave up. It would be better if the defaut was something generic, like "ENTER TOWN NAME".
Maybe it is generic, but mine wasn't because my salesman preloaded the address of the dealership into my nav before I took delivery.








Now that I know how it works, it's not an issue, but I'll give it a vote as one of those 'Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked' .

The information under this heading is very, very helpful - please keep adding to it.










_Modified by Paldi at 5:41 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Paldi)*

There is a "enter new distination" button at the top-left of screen after hitting the "Nav" button that you depress, and then enter "town-street-house number". . at least that's how I do it.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Paldi)*

I have numerous destinations stored.. . . when you hit "Nav" one of the stored destinations pops up. . . the one showing for me is the first city stored alphabetically. . . and yes, you just highlight one of the options and enter a new destination. . . . I keep some of my previous destinations stored so the next time I have to go there. . I will purposely ignor the Nav's directions, and change course just to see how accurate the system redirects me. . . I have encountered only once it sending to the wrong location.. . that was one of those addresses where the "ave" and "street" numbers were very similar. . . the correct location was found about 5 blocks away by just driving passed the wrong location and letting the Nav redirect me. . . in conclusion.. .it works just fine.


_Modified by riccone at 3:41 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_The navigation system shows COUNTRY, a TOWN, a STREET and a NUMBER - which are from the address last visited/entered into the system. It took me a long time to discover that to enter a *new* destination, say a TOWN center, you have to "click" on the town that is already on the screen and then use the selector scroll knob to enter in the name of the new TOWN. 

I hear what you are saying. It took me a little while to figure out the 'User Interface' on the Phaeton nav system as well, and I am pretty familiar with navigation systems.
I think VW has done a good job of designing the user interface, but they have not done a good job of documenting how to use it (or, why they designed it the way they did) in the Owner Manual. Here's how I would explain it:
The nav system stores the last address you entered. When you want to enter a new address, you only have to enter new information that is different from what you entered last time. By example, if your last destination was 123 Main Street in Smalltown, USA, and your next destination is 987 Main Street in the same town, then all you have to do is change the street number - the nav system will use the same street, town and country. For the average user, this makes sense, because most of the destinations you want to find will be within the same town and country.
If you want to make a trip from Toronto, Canada to Detroit, USA, then you start with the broadest category - the country - then enter the city, then the street address, then the street number. By doing it this way, the nav system can look up the streets more quickly, because when you get around to entering "Woodward Avenue" as the street name of your destination, it will only have to look for streets starting with "Wood..." that exist within the city of Detroit. It won't be offering you the choice of selecting "Woodlawn Avenue" in Los Angeles, because you have already told it that your destination city is Detroit.
Michael


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (varun56)*

there should be a little button on each side of your steering wheel even if you do not have the heated steering wheel. The other light is to illuminate the cruise control, volume, and heads up buttons on the steering wheel. when I take long drives it is good to turn off the lights on the steering wheel to ease the eyes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

What does that button in center with red &(i think blue) by air vent do? There are two just like it on either side and i know what those do.(regulate how much air is blowing).


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Pink Panther)*

it allows warmer or cooler air to come through the wood vent than is set by the temp control, so you can have warm on feet and a bit cooler on face


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (Pink Panther)*

Exactly. There is a more detailed write-up about the function of that button here: Cabin Temperature Differential Button.
*Steve (Pink Panther):* Welcome to the Phaeton forum. We have compiled a list of the most frequently asked questions, as well as a guide for new forum participants - meaning, new Phaeton owners - and posted it here: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). This Table of Contents can always be found at the top of page 1 of the forum topic listing. There is some interesting information there - it is what you could call 'The Best of...' the last two years of discussions. I think you would enjoy giving it a browse.
Michael


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (PanEuropean)*

One particularly useful aspect of red lights is that they provide visibility for reading without decreasing the driver's road visibility. The same lights are in Audi models and allow a driver at night time to read a map or other document without illuminating the cabin and reducing the driver's visibility on the road, as opposed to blinding yourself with one of the overhead white lights.
Same thing with airplane cockpits.....Pan knew that, right??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (brezle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brezle* »_Same thing with airplane cockpits.....Pan knew that, right?

That has been true for many years - aircraft instruments were traditionally illuminated with red light because the red light was the least problematic so far as desensitizing the pilot's night vision (rods and cones and all that), however, for the last 20 years, most aircraft flight compartments have looked like the photo below.
I have a friend who flies long-haul Airbus routes for a living. I accompanied him on a long overnight trip once, and he left the big fluorescent light fixture (very similar to an office ceiling fluorescent light) turned on at full brightness for the entire flight. I asked him about this, and he told me that the benefit of having all the light simulating a 'daytime' environment outweighed the benefits of being able to look out the window - something no-one does very much of at high altitude when in controlled airspace.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

I think the "Check Engine Light" is on!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton misc button functions? (brezle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brezle* »_One particularly useful aspect of red lights is that they provide visibility for reading without decreasing the driver's road visibility. The same lights are in Audi models and allow a driver at night time to read a map or other document without illuminating the cabin and reducing the driver's visibility on the road, as opposed to blinding yourself with one of the overhead white lights.
Same thing with airplane cockpits.....Pan knew that, right??









As you age it becomes increasingly difficult to focus your eyes on red. That may be the reason you see it used less frequently. I have some difficulty with it in the Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_I think the "Check Engine Light" is on!

Son of a Gun, you are correct. Must be a US registered aircraft.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Probably just the gas cap is loose again.


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if this video is online anywhere? I just bought a used Phaeton and will be picking it up tomorrow, I would love to see it.


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL your little Right side button turns the lights on and off for the steering wheel controls, the Left one is for the steering wheel heat.

Mike


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe that in the U.S. at least, you have the functions reversed for the steering wheel buttons.


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just want to see the video to see how it was done. I like stuff like that. Geeky I know. I still remember my parents buying a Maxima when I was a kid and it came with a Bose audio demo tape that talked about the car and showed how great the system was.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

